# California Kingsnake refusing food



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve had my California Kingsnake since August, and all has been fine, but today will mark 4 weeks in a row where he’s not had his mouse. I know there are other species of snake famous for going on fasts (notably the Royal Python), but everything I’ve read about Kings says they’re absolute dustbins who almost never refuse food. Up to now, the only other times he’s refused food has been when he’s been going through shed. Trying to feed during shed has been roughly a 50/50 success rate, but at all other times, he’s been fine. The first two weeks of the last 4, I put down to the shedding process, but last week, his lack of interest surprised me because the shedding process was done and dusted. This week, it’s starting to concern me. Should I be?

I’ve read a number of people recently start to talk about behavioural changes in their snakes which is apparently down to mating season. My snake I would assess is going through this too in recent weeks. Could this possibly be a factor?

reassurance/general advice/experience very welcome.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

If the snake is male and reaching the age of maturity then the reason could be very well down to the fact he's feeling horny rather than hungry. Provided he doesn't start to show any adverse signs of weight loss then there is no need to be worried, and even then, its surprising how quick they can regain weight after a couple of feeds when back on food


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Mine's female and off her food for 3 weeks now.Looks healthy and more active than usual.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Appreciated as always, Malc. 🫡


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Bombjack said:


> Mine's female and off her food for 3 weeks now.Looks healthy and more active than usual.


Yeah activity wise he’s through the roof recently! That’s why I assessed it could be a mating thing. Given I got him in August, it’s my first spring with him.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Out of interest, is there any general consensus on roughly how long the randy phase lasts? It’s something which I’m ashamed to say completely escaped my research.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

QWERTYOP said:


> Out of interest, is there any general consensus on roughly how long the randy phase lasts? It’s something which I’m ashamed to say completely escaped my research.


Probably as it's not really documented and is down to the individual animal. I had a royal that when reached maturity fasted his first year for around nine months months, but the following year he went just under four months... Just weigh the snake once a month, ideally after they have had a dump, and keep an eye on the weight loss and general appearance. Provided the weight loss is slight then there is no need to fret. Just offer a meal once every 4 weeks. If it's hungry is will take it. Just compare its behaviour to when the snake has a real appetite... once you see that same behaviour then you'll know he's back on food.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

QWERTYOP said:


> Out of interest, is there any general consensus on roughly how long the randy phase lasts? It’s something which I’m ashamed to say completely escaped my research.


For most Colubrids including king, milk & rat snakes it tends to be 1-2 months.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Gulped his mouse down like they were going extinct this morning. Minor panic over! I read plenty of times about various snakes going on fasts in my research, but it’s somehow different when it’s your own! Hey-ho. I’m better for having had the experience going forward now I guess! 🐭


----------

